# Harwest window for sativa



## that_girl (Apr 11, 2013)

Good morning MP :fly::fly::fly:
what do they mean by saying that sativa dom plants have several harvest windows?  i thought it's safe to chop after I c over 30% turn cloudy
i have F13 and Blue Dream that r just starting week 10 today. I was gonna flush for 10days(starting today) and chop.  i guess from lack of experience all the trichoms look clear to me...  Both of those strains are listed as 8to14 weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah  they can go as far as 16 weeks as well....the window your looking for is the 30% cloudy..which I would think the BD would be at @ 10 weeks...But we all ways go by the trichs..not the time frame breeders say:aok:

Happy Harvesting

:48:


----------



## that_girl (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks 4u2.. sorry for the dumb ?... i did my homework and read about clear,cloudy and amber... i thought it's some weird thing where it's ok to chop for a few days, and then it's not, and then it's ok again... anyways... thank u... 
can't wait to c for myself if F13 is actually ALL THAT, what Attitude says it is...


----------



## shahomy (Apr 11, 2013)

> 30% turn cloudy


What about the other 70%?...clear or amber?


----------



## that_girl (Apr 11, 2013)

shahomy said:
			
		

> What about the other 70%?...clear or amber?



clear....  
 unless u looking for a more of a couchlock - then amber


----------

